# Theoden's speech from LotR:tTT (Movie)



## mooby (May 23, 2003)

Anybody got the words for that little speech of his, when he's getting armored up before the battle?  I know I've seen it online before, but I can't find it now.

Thanks.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (May 24, 2003)

_Where is the horse and the rider?  Where is the horn that was blowing?  They have passed like rain on the mountains. Like wind in the meadow. The days have gone down in the west.
Behind the hills, into shadow. How did it come to this?_


There's also an extended version, written in one of the movie books I have.  I'll copy it here later.


----------



## mattcolville (May 24, 2003)

The extended version is probably the actual speech from the book.

I think perhaps the two greatest moments in the Two Towers were the opening with Gandalf against the Balrog, and Theoden saying "Now for wrath! Now for ruin! And the red dawn!!!

_FORTH EORLINGAS!_"

Can't wait for the third movie.


----------



## Pants (May 24, 2003)

Bernard Hill was a great Theoden.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 25, 2003)

I agree.  He had some really great moments in the film...

Aargh...must wait till August to watch it again on video... 

I can't find the speech in my book, though, for some reason...


----------



## Mark (May 26, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *I agree.  He had some really great moments in the film...
> 
> Aargh...must wait till August to watch it again on video...
> 
> I can't find the speech in my book, though, for some reason... *




Jackson moved it to a different place.  It's recited by Aragorn early in chapter six of tTT as Gandalf, Aragorn, Legalos and Gimli first approach _The King of the Golden Hall_.


----------

